# Ens ho traurem de la boca



## gvergara

Hola:

He cercat aquesta expressió, i em sembla que no és una expressió fixa. 

_Els diners te'ls tornarem de mica en mica. Tots. Ens *ho traurem de la boca*._ 
*De "Aloma" de Mercè Rodoreda

*
Crec comprendre el seu significat (que faran tots els esforços que siguin necessaris per a tornar-li els diners), però m'agradaria que confirméssiu el que penso. Gràcies per endavant

Gonzalo (Corregiu tots els meus errors sisplau )


----------



## Ssola

Penso el mateix que tu, i no és cap expressió feta que conegui.


----------



## gvergara

Però us fa sentit?


----------



## Lurrezko

gvergara said:


> Pero us fa sentit?



Sí. Jo interpreto que, si cal, es trauran el menjar de la boca (passaran gana) per tal de pagar.


----------



## Pinairun

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Sí. Jo interpreto que, si cal, es trauran el menjar de la boca (passaran gana) per tal de pagar.


 

En español si que es una frase hecha "quitárselo de la boca".


----------



## Lurrezko

Pinairun said:


> En español si que es una frase hecha "quitárselo de la boca".



Cierto. En catalán también, probablemente.


----------



## gvergara

Ah, en español chileno no lo es. Gracias por sus comentarios.


----------



## paparreta

Sí, en català (encara que potser estic parlant a partir d'una edat) he sentit habitualment "treure-s'ho de la boca" en el sentit aquest de passar privacions per tal d'ajudar algú o tornar, com és el cas, un préstec.


----------

